# chocolate brown kitten



## KittehLuv'n

just thought I would share this unusually colored kitten that is currently being fostered in our rescue. she looks like a chocolate lab dog color- very neat looking.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

What an unusual kitty! I wonder if her coloring will stay that chocolate brown color over time.


----------



## Carmel

I WANT!!!

Reminds me of a Burmese.

I love cats that color. You'll have no problem adopting out that one.


----------



## shan841

beautiful!! one of my fellow fosters has a kitten almost the same color, I will see if I can find the pic


----------



## shan841

here he is, everyone is curious if he will keep his coloring and it looks like he just might!


----------



## Carmel

They may go darker with age... something more like this:










Which is more of a black when not in sunlight.


----------



## KittehLuv'n

Shan-wow! TWO kitties with that unique color 
Ours is about 12-14 weeks old right now. I hope whoever adopts her updates us with pictures to see if her color stays. I told her foster Mom to be prepared for lots of applications once she hits petfinder!


----------



## KittehLuv'n

Carmel said:


> They may go darker with age... something more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is more of a black when not in sunlight.


STUNNING!
Our little girl came in with siblings that were black with a bit of a brown undertone. One of them has distinctly deeper black tabby stripes.


----------



## NRD

My Little Hersh (see below) was a little darker brown than that color at two months (see my avatar) and four months and is exactly the same at two years. And definitely not black, but darker chocolate brown.


----------



## jadis

Love that color, so pretty! My Tiger Lily is a brown tabby, but her stripes are chocolate instead of black. I always thought that was neat.


----------



## catloverami

I'm sure he will keep his chocolate brown color....he looks more to me like a _Havana Brown_ mix.....has that characteristic look to his muzzle and eye expression.
Breed: Havana Brown


----------



## Haloy1

I don't think I've ever seen that color on a cat before. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## maewkaew

I don't think this is from the Burmese allele (cb) at the Albino locus; it looks like a self chocolate / brown , which is from the brown (b) allele at the Black locus. 

This color is not common in random bred domestic cats since this allele itself is not very common in the random-bred population ,and it is recessive so it takes 2 copies, one from each parent, in order for it to show. But it is around; I've seen photos of self brown cats at various rescues. And in the Havana Brown outcross program, they've outcrossed to black domestics and got some brown kittens in the first generation! ( showing that that black domestic shorthair carried brown) 

Havana Brown mix seems very unlikely since that's one of the most rare breeds in the world. Siamese mix would be less unlikely, that's where the chocolate gene came from and Havana Browns got it from Siamese ancestors ( and those Siamese had a similar head shape , but not as extreme a version of that muzzle as HBs were later bred for. 
But it can also be cats who don't have any recent pedigreed ancestors, and just got this passed down on both sides through many generations of domestics. 

Very cute kittens! I do love that color in cats.


----------



## AriasMom

very gorgeous kitten  if I didn't have Aria I'd come catnap it


----------



## Zilla

Jealous!! I want! I love chocolate kitties!


----------



## Pushkabounce

Amazing! Love it!


----------



## doodlebug

Locking old thread.


----------

